
YC's Geoff Ralston on Learning as You Go - jdkanani
http://blog.ycombinator.com/startup-school-radio-ycs-geoff-ralston-on-learning-as-you-go
======
MaysonL
When is YC going to fund a startup which will run a school which uses the
techniques of the class featured in this article[0] found on HN today[1]? Note
that this is the first comment on either this YC post or the wired one. Do
this and _FUCKING CHANGE THE WORLD_. [please excuse the all-caps, but this
could FUCKING CHANGE THE WORLD, couldn't it?]

[0] [http://www.wired.com/2013/10/free-
thinkers/](http://www.wired.com/2013/10/free-thinkers/)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10169442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10169442)

~~~
rgbrgb
Whenever a formidable founder presents it to them in an investible form.

------
onedev
I thought this was going to be about Learning Go

------
sjg007
Teleflora was the original platform.

